# Rigging a 135mm Halco Roosta popper?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Just a quick question.

I bought a bunch of these for Samoa, and I'm rigging everything up at the moment. I was wondering if I need to connect a split ring and swivel to the tow point, or just tie a loop knot straight to the tow point? As they came, there is no split ring on the tow point.

Thanks heaps,
Rowan.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont think it really maters Rowan - if you do go the split ring route - I would tie your line onto a solid ring and then attach this to the split ring on the popper(you might need some pliers to do this). I wouldnt use a swivel unless its a really good quality one ie sampo....... better off tying to the lure I think... and not even a loop knot... its not like a finess HB... I would go a locked blood knot although others may have a diff opinion.......

Keep it simple with a popper in the tropics... less to go wrong.. and a popper really just needs to be abled to be blooped straight :lol:

Woppie


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks ***. Any photos of your trip to get me psyched?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Let me have a look - will try and get them later this evening !!!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Does not matter much, but try tieing a loop knot on in the line you reckon you will to use. Some of the faces are so curved in on poppers it is hard to thread the line in poor light. If thats the case, add a split ring, makes it easier to tie on to.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Won't really matter, just make sure your knots are perfect and strong. I'd use a 4 turn uni.
Any of the below rigs will be fine.
Leader - swivel - split ring is ok for quick changes but require aftermarket quality swivel and split ring, and split ring pliers. 
Leader - solid ring - split ring. Very good, but see above.
Tie straight to lure... easy.

I've got a photo of a 20 odd kilo GT caught by a (bonefish) guide somewhere in the Pacific. Caught on a Nitro Viper and certate reel. 8) 8)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Dave73 said:


> Won't really matter, just make sure your knots are perfect and strong. I'd use a 4 turn uni.
> Any of the below rigs will be fine.
> Leader - swivel - split ring is ok for quick changes but require aftermarket quality swivel and split ring, and split ring pliers.
> Leader - solid ring - split ring. Very good, but see above.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I might've seen that photo too, I think it's on the Innovator website. I've already bought good quality aftermarket split rings and swivels, so I think I might take that option.

Thanks for all you help,
Rowan.


----------

